# Simple yet Effective :o)



## lovecoffeebeans.com (Jan 16, 2017)

After seeing all the great home set ups and shiny equipment from some of the other members, my set up is definitely nothing fancy. It does however, have everything I need.

I'm a big fan of manual brew methods such as the Hario, Aeropress and Chemex.

I also, for the most part hand grind my coffee at home. There's something quite satisfying about grinding by hand (that is, if you're not trying to make coffee for more than two people!).

I like the fact that setting yourself up at home with a full manual brew set up - scales, hand grinder and something to brew with can be done for between anywhere between GBP50 - GBP100 which is really accessible for a lot of people. Especially if new to the world of speciality coffee.


----------



## xternalhunter (Jun 1, 2014)

Similar to my work setup shows what you can do these days with decent beans and basic equipment - spot on


----------

